# [Illustrator 10] Probleme mit Schriftkontur



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Vektor-Freaks!  

Ich habe jetzt immer mit Corel Draw  Vektorgrafiken erstellt.

Jetzt möchte ich so langsam auf Adobe Illustrator 10 umsteigen.

Mein erstes Problem das ich nicht ganz lösen kann ist folgende:

Ich muss für einen Mountainbikerahmen Aufkleber erstellen. 

Bis jetzt habe ich einen Schriftzug erstellt mit der Farbe Schwarz. Nun soll ich rundum eine weisse Kontur anzeigenlassen welche eine Dicke von 9 mm hat.

Ich kann zwar eine Kontur hinzufügen und diese eine andere Farbe geben, jedoch wo gib ich im Illustrator die Breite an?

Bei Corel ging das wirklich sehr, sehr einfach...... Evtl bin ich auch schon geschädigt von Corel!   


Wenn da draussen wer im Internet so lieb sein würde und mir nur einen kleinen Tipp geben könnte, mit dem ich an Ziel komme?

lg, josDesign


----------



## Eminem (3. Februar 2004)

Versuchs mal mit *Fenster* , *Konturen einblenden*  da kannst Du dann die grösse der Kontur einstellen, vorausgesetzt Du hast die Kontur nicht farblos gemacht  

MFG Eminem


----------



## josDesign (4. Februar 2004)

Das ist ja wirklich nicht schwer gewesen!  

Beim nächsten mal schau ich genauer. Ich war schon etwas müde...  


Danke vielmals


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Ich habe mit Freehand und Illustrator schaffen müssen (in Firma), weil die meisten keine Ahnung von der Leistungsfähigkeit  Corel 's haben und unbedingt auch noch auf MAC schwören (erstens schw... teuer und zweitens benutzen nach neuesten Studien nur noch 3,4% aller USER dieses System).
Zu Hause habe ich immer alles für die Firma in Corel gemacht und dann einfach als ai exportiert, hat super funktioniert, außer wenn Illustrator die Funktionen nicht unterstüzt hat UND DAS SIND SEHR SEHR VIELE. 
Bleib mal lieber bei Corel. Erstens ist es verständlicher zu bediehnen und zweitens hat es wahnsinnig mehr zu bieten. Corel ist Freehand + Illustrator + Quark Express + In Design + Word, in einem . 
Und die Darstellung am Monitor ist immer Korrekt zu dem was später am Drucker oder Plotter raus kommen soll. 
Auch die Zusammenarbeit von Corel zu Pixelprogrammen und umgekehrt ist Fehlerfrei.

mfg jfk adi


----------



## PDeffer (8. März 2004)

Ohne Grundsatzdiskussionen heraufzubeschwören: Man muss wissen, worauf es ankommt und danach die Programme wählen. Ich habe mich arbeitstechnisch vom Corel verabschiedet, weils in den Importfunktionen haperte (korrekte interpretation von .eps/.ps Dateien aus dem CAD). Ausserdem läuft AI schneller und wesentlich stabiler.
Corel in der neusten Version ist aber auf alle Fälle eine Alternative zu AI, vor alle, preislich.

@ jfk adi: Die 3,4 Prozent sind wahrscheinlich diejenigen, die am "Farbmanagement" von Mircosoft gescheitert sind... 


PDeffer


----------

